# οριζόντια μέτρα και περικοπές



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2012)

Καλημέρα,

Και να θέλεις να αποφύγεις τη μετρολογία, δεν μπορείς. Είναι παντού γύρω μας. Όμως, τι ακριβώς σημαίνει «οριζόντια μέτρα» και «οριζόντιες περικοπές»; Και τι άλλου είδους μέτρα υπάρχουν; Είναι, άραγε, θέμα και γλωσσικής συζήτησης;

Γλωσσικά, εγώ καταλαβαίνω ως οριζόντιο ένα μέτρο που επιβάλλεται σε *όλη την κοινωνία* (και γι' αυτό εμπεριέχει την αδικία ότι επιβαρύνει περισσότερο τον ασθενέστερο). Ας πούμε, καταλαβαίνω ότι οριζόντια μέτρα είναι:


ο ορισμός του ύψους του ΦΠΑ (εξ ορισμού οριζόντιος φόρος)
ο ορισμός του αφορολόγητου ποσού
ο ορισμός του κατώτατου μισθού (που συνδέεται επιπλέον και με ένα σωρό κοινωνικά επιδόματα)

Υπάρχουν, επίσης, οριζόντια μέτρα που επιβάλλονται σε υποσύνολα της κοινωνίας. Παράδειγμα:


το ύψος των δώρων στους μισθωτούς και συνταξιούχους (από τη στιγμή που έγιναν επίδομα αντί αναλογικός μισθός)
η μείωση της αγροτικής σύνταξης (που είναι και η ελάχιστη σύνταξη που παρέχει το κράτος σε όποιον δεν συνταξιοδοτείται αλλιώς)
ο ορισμός του τέλους άσκησης επιτηδεύματος (μόνο για τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες)
ο ορισμός του εφάπαξ (από μηδέν μέχρι άπειρο, ανάλογα με το ταμείο)

Εδώ, υπάρχει ένα μικρό γλωσσικό ζήτημα. Όταν αποκαλούνται «οριζόντια μέτρα» τα (ομολογουμένως, οριζόντια) μέτρα που λαμβάνονται σε μια ειδικότερη ή γενικότερη περίπτωση, δεν δημιουργείται σύγχυση; Για να ακριβολογούμε, πρέπει άραγε να συνυπολογίζουμε και το ποσοστό της κοινωνίας όπου εφαρμόζονται;

Τελειώνοντας, είναι οριζόντιο μέτρο οι κλιμακωτές μειώσεις των μισθών και συντάξεων, η φορολόγηση των ακινήτων σύμφωνα με μια κλίμακα αντικειμενικών αξιών κ.λπ. ή θα πρέπει να καταφύγουμε εδώ σε κάποιους όρους όπως «κάθετα μέτρα»;

Διαφορετικά, ποια μέτρα δεν είναι «οριζόντια»;


----------



## Themis (Sep 2, 2012)

Όπως το αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ, το αντίθετο του "οριζόντιου" μέτρου είναι το τομεακό/ κλαδικό και το τοπικό/ περιφερειακό. Συνώνυμο του "οριζόντιου" θα ήταν το "εγκάρσιο". Τα όρια βέβαια γίνονται κάποιες φορές δυσδιάκριτα και μεταμνημονιακώς το "οριζόντιο" μάλλον σημαίνει "εις βάρος όλων αδιακρίτως".


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2012)

Στα υποσύνολα εξακολουθεί να λειτουργεί καλά ο όρος _οριζόντια_ αν θεωρήσουμε ότι «κάθετα» είναι τα κλιμακωτά. 
Από το αγγλικό _indiscriminate, *across-the-board measures*_ θα σε ικανοποιούσε ενδεχομένως το _across-the-board_ στην πρώτη περίπτωση, το _indiscriminate_ στη δεύτερη. Δεν νομίζω ωστόσο ότι το _οριζόντιο_ αλλάζει με το εύρος.

Να δούμε και τι γίνεται και με τους όρους _κλιμακωτά_ (διότι μπορεί να έχουμε και χρονική κλιμάκωση) ή _προοδευτικά_ (που έχει και το πρόβλημα ότι θα πέσει πολύ γέλιο). Όρο με τη λέξη _κάθετα_ αποκλείεται να ακούσεις από μένα...
:)

(Είχα βέβαια αρχίσει να γράφω πριν μπει και ο Θέμης...)


----------



## SBE (Sep 2, 2012)

Με μπερδέψατε. Και κυρίως με μπέρδεψε εκεί που είπε ο δόχτορας ότι επηρεάζουν περισσότερο τους ασθενέστερους. 
Γιατί για παράδειγμα αν φορολογηθεί όλη η ακίνητη περιουσία με 50%, όποιος δεν έχει τίποτα, δεν πληρώνει τίποτα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2012)

Μα τότε δεν είναι οριζόντιος ο φόρος. Είναι φόρος στην κατηγορία των ιδιοκτητών ακίνητης περιουσίας. Στο συγκεκριμένο υποσύνολο, επηρεάζεται περισσότερο ο ασθενέστερος. Άλλο να σου παίρνουν την καμαρούλα μια σταλιά από τις δύο που έχεις και άλλο το ένα σατό από τα δύο που κληρονόμησες.


----------



## SBE (Sep 2, 2012)

H αξία των δύο ακινήτων δεν είναι ίση, οπότε εννοείται ότι ο έχων δύο σατό πληρώνει πιο πολλά λεφτά.


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2012)

Ας μην μπαίνουμε σε περιπτωσιολογία (ο άνθρωπος που έχει σπίτι δύο δωματίων δεν μπορεί να δώσει το μισό σπίτι που μένει στο κράτος) αφού ισχύει η βασική αρχή που μπήκε στο κάδρο. Κάθε ευρώ που κλέβει ο έξυπνος φοροκλέφτης το πληρώνει εκείνος που δεν μπορεί ή δεν θέλει να κλέψει. Όταν αγοράζετε κάτι προς 123 δραχμές και δεν παίρνετε απόδειξη, αμέσως αμέσως οι 43 δραχμές είναι λεφτά που μπήκαν στην τσέπη του φοροκλέπτη που θα έρθει μεθαύριο το κράτος να τις ζητήσει από τα συνήθη θύματα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 2, 2012)

SBE said:


> Με μπερδέψατε. Και κυρίως με μπέρδεψε εκεί που είπε ο δόχτορας ότι επηρεάζουν περισσότερο τους ασθενέστερους.
> Γιατί για παράδειγμα αν φορολογηθεί όλη η ακίνητη περιουσία με 50%, όποιος δεν έχει τίποτα, δεν πληρώνει τίποτα.



Μπαρντόν; Δηλαδή όποιος έχει ακίνητα στο όνομά του δεν είναι δυνατόν να ανήκει στις ασθενέστερες ομάδες;


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Μπαρντόν; Δηλαδή όποιος έχει ακίνητα στο όνομά του δεν είναι δυνατόν να ανήκει στις ασθενέστερες ομάδες;


Και αυτό ισχύει. Η λογική που λέει ότι σε φορολογώ με τεκμήριο τα τετραγωνικά του σπιτιού σου και το μέρος όπου το έχεις δεν αποκλείει τις περιπτώσεις κάποιων που βγάζουν ίσα ίσα όσα χρειάζονται για να συντηρηθούν και να συντηρήσουν και το σπίτι. Πού να προλάβουν τώρα τα χαράτσια; Ή άλλους που κάποτε ζούσαν από δύο νοίκια αλλά τώρα τους έχουν μείνει δυο άδεια σπίτια να φροντίζουν.


----------



## sarant (Sep 2, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ας μην μπαίνουμε σε περιπτωσιολογία (ο άνθρωπος που έχει σπίτι δύο δωματίων δεν μπορεί να δώσει το μισό σπίτι που μένει στο κράτος) αφού ισχύει η βασική αρχή που μπήκε στο κάδρο. Κάθε ευρώ που κλέβει ο έξυπνος φοροκλέφτης το πληρώνει εκείνος που δεν μπορεί ή δεν θέλει να κλέψει. Όταν αγοράζετε κάτι προς 123 δραχμές και δεν παίρνετε απόδειξη, αμέσως αμέσως οι 43 δραχμές είναι λεφτά που μπήκαν στην τσέπη του φοροκλέπτη που θα έρθει μεθαύριο το κράτος να τις ζητήσει από τα συνήθη θύματα.



Οφτοπικίζουμε τώρα βέβαια (αλλά εσύ άρχισες πρώτος:) και να πω ότι στην Παραθίνα που έκανα διακοπές όλοι έκοβαν αποδείξεις πλην Λακεδαιμονίων (κάτι πλανόδιους και μια γνωστή μου ψαρού), αλλά σε αυτό το βάσιμο επιχείρημα άκουσα τον εξής αντίλογο. Αν δεν ζητήσεις απόδειξη από τον μεροκαματιάρη φοροκλέπτη, τα 43 ευρώ θα επιστρέψουν στην αγορά, αφού ο μ.φ. θα αγοράσει ντομάτες και κρέας, θα κουρευτεί και θα φωνάξει (μ.φ.) ηλεκτρολόγο για να του αλλάξει τις ασφάλειες. Αν ζητήσεις απόδειξη, τα 43 ευρώ θα πάνε στη Γερμανία και έτσι κι αλλιώς του χρόνου θα έχουμε χρεοκοπήσει και θα είμαστε στη δραχμή.


----------



## SBE (Sep 2, 2012)

Παίδες, οποιοδήποτε εγχειρίδιο οικονομικής πολιτικής να ανοίξετε θα δείτε ότι η φορολογηση της ακίνητης περιουσίας θεωρείται δίκαιο μέτρο εξαπανέκαθεν. Αν θέλετε να πιάσουμε κουβέντα για το γιατί τα βιβλία το γράφουν λάθος, εγώ δεν θα συμμετέχω. 

ΥΓ Εννοείται ότι η θεωρία κοιτάζει τη φορολογία ανά κλάδο και αριθμητικά, δηλαδή δεν κοιτάζει άλλους παράγοντες όπως π.χ. να είσαι ξεπεσμένος αριστοκράτης και να ζεις σε ένα δωμάτιο του παλατιού σου γιατί δεν έχεις λεφτά για να συντηρήσεις το υπόλοιπο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2012)

@sarant: Πού να σου πω ότι κι ο Τάκης Μίχας τα ίδια (περίπου) λέει, μόνο που αυτός έχει βάλει άλλους στο στόχαστρό του.
Σημασία έχει να αλλάξουμε κάποτε την κουλτούρα μας, που λέει ο Κώστας αποκάτω. Τον φαύλο κύκλο ή την κολοκυθιά, θα πω εγώ, που λέει «γιατί να πληρώσω εγώ και να μην πληρώσει αυτός;».
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1980-Τα-εφήμερα&p=154401&viewfull=1#post154401


----------



## bernardina (Sep 2, 2012)

sarant said:


> Αν δεν ζητήσεις απόδειξη από τον μεροκαματιάρη φοροκλέπτη, τα 43 ευρώ θα επιστρέψουν στην αγορά, αφού ο μ.φ. θα αγοράσει ντομάτες και κρέας, θα κουρευτεί και θα φωνάξει (μ.φ.) ηλεκτρολόγο για να του αλλάξει τις ασφάλειες. Αν ζητήσεις απόδειξη, τα 43 ευρώ θα πάνε στη Γερμανία και έτσι κι αλλιώς του χρόνου θα έχουμε χρεοκοπήσει και θα είμαστε στη δραχμή.



Οκέι, ας πούμε ότι αυτό είναι σωστό ως σκεπτικό και ισχύει 101% τα τελευταία τρία χρόνια. 

Πριν; Όλοι αυτοί έκοβαν αποδείξεις;

(Ρωτάμε και καμιά μαλακία, έτσι, για να περνάει η ώρα...)


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2012)

SBE said:


> Παίδες, οποιοδήποτε εγχειρίδιο οικονομικής πολιτικής να ανοίξετε θα δείτε ότι η φορολογηση της ακίνητης περιουσίας θεωρείται δίκαιο μέτρο εξαπανέκαθεν. Αν θέλετε να πιάσουμε κουβέντα για το γιατί τα βιβλία το γράφουν λάθος, εγώ δεν θα συμμετέχω.


Γιατί το κάνεις να φαίνεται σαν να διαμαρτυρήθηκα για τη φορολογία της ακίνητης περιουσίας; Πού θα καταλάβει ο άλλος ότι εγώ δεν ανήκω στους «παίδες»;
:)


----------



## SBE (Sep 2, 2012)

Συ είπας ότι δεν ανήκεις στους παίδες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 2, 2012)

sarant said:


> Οφτοπικίζουμε τώρα βέβαια (αλλά εσύ άρχισες πρώτος:) και να πω ότι στην Παραθίνα που έκανα διακοπές όλοι έκοβαν αποδείξεις πλην Λακεδαιμονίων (κάτι πλανόδιους και μια γνωστή μου ψαρού), αλλά σε αυτό το βάσιμο επιχείρημα άκουσα τον εξής αντίλογο. Αν δεν ζητήσεις απόδειξη από τον μεροκαματιάρη φοροκλέπτη, τα 43 ευρώ θα επιστρέψουν στην αγορά, αφού ο μ.φ. θα αγοράσει ντομάτες και κρέας, θα κουρευτεί και θα φωνάξει (μ.φ.) ηλεκτρολόγο για να του αλλάξει τις ασφάλειες. Αν ζητήσεις απόδειξη, τα 43 ευρώ θα πάνε στη Γερμανία και έτσι κι αλλιώς του χρόνου θα έχουμε χρεοκοπήσει και θα είμαστε στη δραχμή.



Ωραία, αν το κάνουμε όλοι· όλα αυτά τα ευρώ θα καταλήξουν πίσω στην αγορά. Επίσης το κράτος δεν θα έχει λεφτά· ξέρω 'γώ για να πληρώνει δασκάλους, να φτιάχνει σχολεία, δρόμους, να παρέχει υπηρεσίες, ασφάλεια.

Υπάρχει και η άλλη όψη που λέει ότι για κάθε 43 ευρώ που φοροδιαφεύγει ο άλφα, το κράτος θα τα αναζητήσει στον βήτα, που δεν μπορεί να φοροδιαφύγει. Με αποτέλεσμα, αντί να έχουμε απλά έναν φόρο εισοδήματος 20% ή έναν ΦΠΑ 20% και τελείωσε, έχουμε φόρο καυσίμων, φόρο τσιγάρων και ποτών, ΦΠΑ, φόρο εισοδήματος, φόρο πετρελαίου θέρμανσης, χαράτσια, τεκμήρια, τέλη κυκλοφορίας, τέλη ταξινόμησης και τέλη Τιπιτέλη.

Οπότε αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι ότι ο άλφα δεν πληρώνει τίποτα και ο βήτα που δεν μπορεί να μην πληρώσει, τού πληρώνει την εκπαίδευση των παιδιών του, την αστυνομία και ό,τι άλλο καρπώνεται ο άλφα από το κράτος.

Έτσι κι αλλιώς, αυτά τα 43 ευρώ πάλι στην αγορά θα καταλήξουν, γιατί το κράτος θα τα δώσει στον ΔΥ ή σε κάποιο έργο (από το οποίο πληρώνονται εργαζόμενοι).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2012)

> Αν ζητήσεις απόδειξη, τα 43 ευρώ θα πάνε στη Γερμανία και έτσι κι αλλιώς του χρόνου θα έχουμε χρεοκοπήσει και θα είμαστε στη δραχμή.


 Αυτό το θέμα είναι μαθηματικά ισοδύναμο με την οσμή των χρημάτων και έχει λυθεί από την εποχή του Βεσπασιανού, αλλά όποιος δυσκολεύεται να καταλάβει ότι πριν φύγουν τα λεφτά για τη Γερμανία κινούν την Ελλάδα γύρω μας, ας τα καταθέτει ξερωγώ στο Ταμείο Παρακαταθηκών...

Γιατί καλά αυτοί που θα τα ξαναγυρίσουν στην αγορά, αλλά κάτι άλλοι τύποι που απλώς τα καταθέτουν στο εξωτερικό;


----------



## SBE (Sep 2, 2012)

ΕΛΕΟΣ με τους δικαιολογησάκηδες.


----------

